# corsair link schleife



## Atosch (28. Januar 2016)

So noch eine Frage zu meiner h110i GT
Ich habe das Problem dass die Corsair Link Software immer neu starten möchte.
Wenn ich die Meldung wegklicke kommt sie sofort wieder.
Wenn ich neu starte auch.


----------



## kelevra (28. Januar 2016)

Welches OS?
Hast du die aktuelle Version von hier Downloads


----------



## Atosch (28. Januar 2016)

Super Tipp neue Version draussen seit vorgestern .
Jetzt geht das zumindest.
So aber nun eine andere Frage.
Ist es normal dass der Kühler nur knapp 40°C misst wenn die Kerne bei 70°C sind?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ist es normal dass das Corsair Logo immer wieder kurz aufblinkt auch wenn ich auf statische Farbe gestellt habe?


----------



## kelevra (29. Januar 2016)

Der Kühler misst die Temperatur auf dem Heatspreader, die Core Temperaturen kommen von Sensoren innerhalb des Dies. Der Unterschied ist also völlig normal. Zu dem geblinke kann ich leider keine Aussage treffen.


----------



## Bluebeard (12. Februar 2016)

Hi Atosch,

die Temperatur der Kühlflüssigkeit ist so in Ordnung. Magst du mir einmal den genauen RGB Wert mitteilen, den du als LED Farbe ausgewählt hast? Normal sollte es nicht aufblitzen.

Grüße


----------



## Atosch (12. Februar 2016)

Das blinken hat sich jetzt auch stabilisiert,
Ich melde mich wenn es nochmal zu Problemen kommt.


----------

